# Wonderwool Wales 2015



## Catlady45 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hi everyone, I was wondering if anybody is going to the Wonderwool show in Builth Wells this year. Has anyone been before and what is it like? I am hoping to go on the Sunday if my husband isn't on shift work.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I will be in Wales sometime in August/September this year. When and where is this wonderwool show going to be on.


----------



## Catlady45 (Sep 6, 2014)

Oops sorry! Forgot to say. April 25-26


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

I am going. We booked our self catering cottage cottage before Christmas ! We'll probably go both days as we can't walk and stand for too long . We try to go every other year. This will be our third visit. I love it and have an understanding and caring husband. 

It would be great if we could meet up. Perhaps there will be other KPers going too. Ann


----------



## SpangleB (Jan 4, 2013)

I am hoping to go with a couple of friends. Looking forward to it


----------



## Catlady45 (Sep 6, 2014)

Lucky you. My husband said he would book a day off to take me, but there will not be much for him to do while I am there. Don't want him traipsing behind me like a lost sheep. It would be nice if other KP members were going and we could all meet up. I will look at train and coach travel to see if anything suitable.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Keep an eye on your husband if he resembles a lost sheep ,You will be at a Wool festival remember !


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

annweb said:


> Keep an eye on your husband if he resembles a lost sheep ,You will be at a Wool festival remember !


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Catlady45 (Sep 6, 2014)

Oh my, didn't realise, ha ha. &#128514;


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Catlady45 said:


> Hi everyone, I was wondering if anybody is going to the Wonderwool show in Builth Wells this year. Has anyone been before and what is it like? I am hoping to go on the Sunday if my husband isn't on shift work.


Yes I will be there, probably on the Saturday though. Been a couple of times, it is fantastic, hundreds of stalls and tons of yarn. Make sure you start saving now. Nearer the date I will try and arrange a meeting time and place if anyone wants to meet up.


----------



## Catlady45 (Sep 6, 2014)

It does look good. I read the list of exhibitors, better start saving indeed! It would be nice if some KP'ers could meet up.


----------



## AmandaDB (Nov 3, 2013)

We are going again for a third year its great . My husband brought me a spinning wheel on our 1st visit. My sister and I are planning what we want this year . It's really worth going


----------



## ddyfrom (Dec 3, 2012)

I'll be at Builth on the Sunday. Wonderwool Wales is great, been before and had a lovely time spending money on lots of things I like.
Hope you all manage to get there - well worth a visit.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Looks like there are a few of us going on either the Saturday or the Sunday. I do hope that some of us can meet up for a coffee and chat. 
I am sorting out a few patterns that I really want to knit soon so I can look out for yarn for some of them. Previously I have bought the odd skein or two which then languishes forlornly waiting for a suitable project. 

I am really looking forward to our holiday in Wales. Let's hope we all have fun at Wonderwool Wales.


----------



## Catlady45 (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks yo all who replied to my querie. Will keep an eye on this post to see who else may be going.


----------



## knitonefl (Sep 19, 2011)

I tried to convince my husband that we needed to go to Wales in April as we used to live there (70's). He just reminded me that he'd lost his passport. Wonder what excuse he'll use if I find the passport?


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Is there time to get an emergency passport ? That excuse won't do - ha ha.


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

knitonefl said:


> I tried to convince my husband that we needed to go to Wales in April as we used to live there (70's). He just reminded me that he'd lost his passport. Wonder what excuse he'll use if I find the passport?


You could always sneak in on one of the country roads, no border police there. :lol:


----------



## Catlady45 (Sep 6, 2014)

Hurray, lovely husband has booked the Saturday off work and is off shift for next 4 days. Have to look for somewhere to stay for Saturday night now. Will book tickets for Sunday show. Can't wait. &#128515;&#128515;


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Such good news . Nearer the time I hope we will get to meet up on the Saturday and Sunday as appropriate. Hurray ! ! !


----------

